# Looking for old shipmates.



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello. I'm looking for any news of - or contact with any of my old shipmates who served on the Yogoslav ship 'Jurko Topic' from 1943 with the Merchant Navy. This ship was taken over for this purpose during the years of World War 2. I was a Radio Officer at the time. Any news welcome. Gordon Foster (Fozzy)


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Gordon. Hope you soon locate old shipmates
Best wishes
Bert.


----------

